# the Big Texan Steak Ranch live



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Rate their cooking methods. Heard of dropped steaks on the floor.

Bonus of folks trying the 72 oz eat-it-all in a hour challenge.





__





Live Stream - The Big Texan Steak Ranch







www.bigtexan.com


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Never tried the big steak and all places are usually crap in the kitchen by my standards. But damn good steaks! We lived 90 miles away in Clovis NM. for 4 years thanks to Uncle Sam.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Challenger up now.


----------

